# Mark II for a 10/22? NO WAY!



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I visited an old friend today and as always the conversation turned to the pistols and rifles and shotguns and such. He had some accuracy issues with a Mark II Target 5.5" slab sided Bull barrel. I told him I might want it. We ended up swapping the pistol for a tuned up old 10/22 that I had. He is happy, and I am ecstatic. I have already got the barrel lapped and the trigger job done. Tomorrow I will run some ammo through it to see if I did any good. Chances are that the barrel was just lead fouled.
GW















ii


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I had one of those for awhile when I was a kid. It was the semi bull barrel. It was so accurate I got bored of it and traded it for I don't remember what. I had a mark 1 that was just as accurate. Also a 5.5" semi bull barrel.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found a few minutes to shoot a target with it today. At 21 feet the first 4 bullet holes were touching and the other 6 were real close. That one might be a new favorite of mine!
GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*test shot*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*test shot*








dscn3814
trying to get a picture on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the little sweetheart that was acquired in a trade for a 10/22. It shoots better than it looks, and it looks pretty good if I may say so.
GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like those grips. what kind are they?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought they were Ruger but can't say for sure. I'll check on that.
GW


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Those are after Market grips I believe.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruger does make a similar set, but the Ruger ones I've seen are half-checkered on the thumb-rest side. 

Do they have a Ruger emblem on the right-side grip? If not, I agree with Sierra_Hunter, above, that they are probably not factory grips. Still decent looking and functional, though.

Very nice, and a fine upgrade to a great pistol (assuming you are right-handed, of course).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Ruger does make a similar set, but the Ruger ones I've seen are half-checkered on the thumb-rest side.
> 
> Do they have a Ruger emblem on the right-side grip? If not, I agree with Sierra_Hunter, above, that they are probably not factory grips. Still decent looking and functional, though.
> 
> Very nice, and a fine upgrade to a great pistol (assuming you are right-handed, of course).


Yes there is a Ruger badge on the right side panel. I am sensing a bit of Deja vu here DJ, how about you?
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe just a little... :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Yes there is a Ruger badge on the right side panel. I am sensing a bit of Deja vu here DJ, how about you?
> GW


A lot of Ruger's "up-grade" grips are Altamonts with the Ruger badge inset.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

A Ruger MkI was the first pistol I shot when I was 7. Today I have a MkI I bought back in the 70s, a MkII with the "slab sides", and a MkIII hunter I bought most recently. The grips on the MkI I bought from Ruger back in the 70s. Nice pistols although field stripping them is a challenge the first couple of times.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Ruger does not make wood target grips, and never have. Those grips are out-sourced to companies that do make grips on a day to day basis. Same with magazines. Ruger has not made magazines since the early days when the Standard was first introduced, Ruger magazines are made in Italy by Mec-Gar. In fact, some of the very first Ruger A54 grip frame gun pistols produced, used another gun companies magazines. Here are some samples of grips as provided over the years when the "brown truck" dropped off packages from Ruger distributors.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

UPDATE: I was at the range with Jim, the prior owner of my Mark II Target. He has been working hard with his FNS 40 to improve on our steel challenge practice. He is getting better but the price of ammo is limiting his range time. I handed him his old Mark II and told him to give it a whirl on the plates. He shot two rounds of 5 without a miss. I handed him another magazine and told him to pick up the pace. Again he hit all of the plates.

I asked him if he would consider swapping the Mark II back for the 1022. He smiled and said "Really?" We shook on the deal and we both walked away with a smile. I can find another Mark II but good friends are rare.

GW


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

I have one of those pistols in my safe. It's a Lipsey's version of a distributor model, not a regular production pistol. From the information I have there were only 500 of this style pistol produced. Mine's a GREAT shooter as is, so I just replaced the trigger with a "steel" version. These were made toward the end of the Model II production run,so the top of the receivers are drilled and tapped for an optics base.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SGWGunsmith said:


> I have one of those pistols in my safe. It's a Lipsey's version of a distributor model, not a regular production pistol. From the information I have there were only 500 of this style pistol produced. Mine's a GREAT shooter as is, so I just replaced the trigger with a "steel" version. These were made toward the end of the Model II production run,so the top of the receivers are drilled and tapped for an optics base.


Do you happen to know what the start and stop serial numbers were for them? I'm sure old Jim would want to know if he has gotten a collector back.:smt033

GW

P.S. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------

